# Buying a 2nd hand car from Sharjah



## mungomango (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi,
I have found a car to buy that currently has Sharjah plates but I want to bring it to Dubai.
I have read about it, but can anyone tell me the exact process. Can I buy insurance at Tasjeel in Sharjah to cover it into Dubai? Do I have to then register it in Dubai at one of the RTA places here?
Thanks.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Here is the process:

1) Go to the Sharjah-based RTA vehicle registration center (out near the Sharjah Airport and Emirates Road) - tell them exactly what you have done and what you want to do.
2) They will walk you through the process - first, you have to get Tasjeel/checkup; second, you will have to transfer registration from the previous owner to yourself; third, you will need to obtain export insurance (obtained within the registration place). 
3) Get insurance from your provider.
4) Go to the Dubai RTA vehicle registration center (near Mall of the Emirates) and tell them what you did. They will walk you through the process - first, they will make you do Tasjeel/checkup; second, you will register.
5) go home and enjoy

Items you need to bring:

1) former owner and/or a representative who can transfer the title from himself to you (I think you can bring documentation for this, but I'm not sure)
2) Your passport AND Emirates ID. Bring at least 2 copies of each, including of your residence visa
3) A ton of cash. Everywhere is a cash-based system. You need to pay Tasjeel a couple of times, insurance on-site, etc. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

You can also buy a few days insurance in the RTA in Sharjah. I did that and it saves the hassles of searching around, at least until you've got the car. The guy who sells the car is the one who has to do all the leg work really, you should get him to go with you as he will need his plates anyway.


----------



## mungomango (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone.
Transaction completed this morning. Sharjah first, then Al Quasis, about 3 hours in total!


----------

